# Simons Brothers Cane



## htudor (Dec 15, 2016)

Just picked up this Simons Brothers cane, and wondering the estimated value and year of manufacturing. Can anyone help?


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I can't help you but Welcome! and it is a nice looking cane.

Rodney


----------

